# song search...



## billc (Sep 2, 2012)

Back in the 90's, i think it was the 90's, there was a music video and I am trying to find the name of the song.  The video was essentially set in the desert, there was a tree, a pool of water and people kept traveling to the water, one guy was fishing, and there were others showing up.  The singer was a woman
but I can't remember the name of the song.  I think it had something to do with going to a watering hole, or going to the water or something.  Anyone know this song?


----------



## granfire (Sep 2, 2012)

what style of music?


----------



## billc (Sep 3, 2012)

I think it was a country song but maybe not.  That is as close as I can remember.


----------

